# Yarn Shops in Cape Town, South Africa



## MiamiKnitter

I will be visiting South Africa, Nambia and Botswana in a few weeks and would love to learn of a yarn shop in Cape Town. Can anyone out there help me? I am excited about this trip. Our first to SA. 

I like to purchase yarn from countries that I've visited and then make something (usually a scarf) that I can use and remember the trip!


----------



## Jane Erasmus

I will tell you about where I get my wool.
I live in the Northern Suburbs of Cape Town and there is a big shopping center near by called Canal Walk. In this center is a shop that sells all you need for various crafts such as knitting,card making, painting, beading etc etc the shop is called Cape Arts and Crafts. The wool sold in the craft shop is rather basic. For a wider variety of wool I go to a shop called Wool World, the thing is, that shop is in a less 'posh' environment. Depending on what you want - if you would like to go to Wool World I would be happy to meet you and take you there, the big shopping center is well know, so you may prefer to go and have a look at it as an outing . If you would like to make contact with me, send me an email and we can make plans 
I hope you have the most wonderful time in Cape Town and safe traveling.


----------



## cloud9

I live on the southern tip of Africa-not far from Cape Point. The wool shops around here sell mainly imported wool.

You have to pass through Fish Hoek main road to get to Cape Point. There is a wool shop you can browse at if you like:

http://woolboutique.co.za/us.php The owner Rose Anne is a lovely lady and would love to show you around.

Here is a link for local wool
http://www.woolhogs.co.za/c1/Yarn.aspx

Where is Wool World Jane? I plan to visit Mamas, main road Diep River soon and can let you know what they offer.

Hope this helps?


----------



## Jane Erasmus

cloud9 said:


> I live on the southern tip of Africa-not far from Cape Point. The wool shops around here sell mainly imported wool.
> 
> You have to pass through Fish Hoek main road to get to Cape Point. There is a wool shop you can browse at if you like:
> 
> http://woolboutique.co.za/us.php The owner Rose Anne is a lovely lady and would love to show you around.
> 
> Here is a link for local wool
> http://www.woolhogs.co.za/c1/Yarn.aspx
> 
> Where is Wool World Jane? I plan to visit Mamas, main road Diep River soon and can let you know what they offer.
> 
> Hope this helps?


Hi, Wool World is in Parow on Voortrekker Road, near to the Parow Municipal offices.


----------



## Callie's Mom

I think that is a brilliant idea to buy wool from countries we visit and then make something special with it when we get home!! I must remember to do that!


----------



## MiamiKnitter

Thank you, Jane and Cloud 9 - I really appreciate your quick replies and suggestions for yarn shops to visit. I will try to plan on getting to at least one of the stores. 

It is such a joy to ask a question on KP and get such wonderful, thoughtful replies. 

I will only be bringing some books - knitting would be a little too hard to take on safari, I think. But to be able to make something when I get home - well, to quote the commerial - Priceless!


----------

